# Supporter website of PUMA Ocean Racing



## fur (Oct 27, 2007)

In March 2007, PUMA became the third confirmed entry of the next edition of the Volvo Ocean Race 2008-2009.

At this moment there is no official PUMA Ocean Racing website. Therefore this supporters website has been launched.
Here you can find all the information from official press releases of PUMA Sailing Division | USA and news from the Volvo Ocean Race organisation.

*www.supporterpumaoceanracing.com*

Vist the website and become a supporter of the PUMA - team !


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Nahhhh...I'm from Europe...I support ours....ehehehehehehe


----------



## fur (Oct 27, 2007)

And the webmaster is from The Netherlands. Cheers ...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Ahhh in that case.....I hope Puma comes second.... (G)

Hey I like the boat painted like a shoe...


----------



## fur (Oct 27, 2007)

Wich team will be the first?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Fer..is that a Farr?

Do you know that Sony Ericson is in my marina?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks, it's in my favorites now...

Are you their webmaster? Cool...


----------



## fur (Oct 27, 2007)

Also a very capable team. At this moment for training in Lanzerote with the "old" ABN AMRO 1. And the PUMA Avanti is the ABN AMRO 2. But both teams are building new boats...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Yes I know...I love ABN and know they will be building new boats.

PUMA is the old ABN2?? Did I understand correctly?

I'm confused


----------



## fur (Oct 27, 2007)

Correct, and also the webmaster of *www.supporterteamabnamro.com* during the Volvo Ocean Race 2005-2006.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

ABN is MY team....I like you!!!

GO PUMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey...any freebies you can send to Portugal???

I can put a few stickers on my boat!!


----------



## fur (Oct 27, 2007)

Just visit the website and find the details ... [ images > repainting ... ]
*www.pumaracingteam.com*
Repainted in Breskens - The Netherlands










Image: Ronald den Dekker | WACON-images


----------



## fur (Oct 27, 2007)

And you can list as supporter ...
Cheers ...

You never know about freebies ... 
It can all started on a forum ;-)


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I saw it already...

by the way....I was seeing the crew with puma tennis shoes for the photo....they'll be sliding down those decks like ice skaters!!!   

Or do you think Puma will come up with sailing deck soles by then??


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

fur said:


> And you can list as supporter ...
> Cheers ...
> 
> You never know about freebies ...
> It can all started on a forum ;-)


Hey maybe PUMA wants to support Giulietta sailing team this year and next year...We'll be doing the Portuguese IRC championship.

I need new sails and a carbon spar


----------



## fur (Oct 27, 2007)

A minor detail. But, they will launch a new "sailing-shoe"-line. With more grip. They have it done before in the Formula One.


----------



## fur (Oct 27, 2007)

Giulietta said:


> Hey maybe PUMA wants to support Giulietta sailing team this year and next year...We'll be doing the Portuguese IRC championship.
> 
> I need new sails and a carbon spar


Just e-mail your request and I will post it to the PUMA Sailing Division in Boston.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

OK...I will

Send me a pm with the email.


----------



## fur (Oct 27, 2007)

Giulietta said:


> OK...I will
> 
> Send me a pm with the email.


You will find the e-mail address on the website. (a newby in this forum is not allowed to fill out an e-mail address, must posted more than 10 items, and this is my first ...)


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

ahhh OK

Hey PUMA sponsor Giulietta and I guarantee the whole site here will know about it....

I will make a lot of noise if that happens...you'll get more coverage than the PUMA Volvo!! (G)


----------



## fur (Oct 27, 2007)

Giulietta said:


> ahhh OK
> 
> Hey PUMA sponsor Giulietta and I guarantee the whole site here will know about it....
> 
> I will make a lot of noise if that happens...you'll get more coverage than the PUMA Volvo!! (G)


Agree, that's the reason of the supporter website. I had and still have a lot of very positive reactions about the world wide event. During 2005-2007 with TEAM ABN AMRO (and it is still in the "air") and at this moment with PUMA. And we haven't started yet.

We sailors, are the ambassadors for all the teams of the VOR!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Can you send me the logo? I can use it as my avatar for a while.

By the way you have 11 posts so you can PM me


----------



## fur (Oct 27, 2007)

E-mail: [email protected]

And you can download the supporter banner from the website http://www.pumaracingteam.com


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Fur, have a look here...CLICK HERE

That's her old racing costume...by PT TELECOM (Portuguese phone company)








[/CENTER]


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

fur said:


> E-mail: [email protected]
> 
> And you can download the supporter banner from the website http://www.pumaracingteam.com


Fur..I'm computer idiot....u need to send me the avatar..I don't know how to do that, sorry.

By the way I sent you the email already


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

*HEY EVERYONE...CHECK MY AVATAR!!!!*​


----------



## fur (Oct 27, 2007)

We have a new supporter ! ;-)


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

Uh oh Giu, the Ericsson team is going to be mad when they hear about this! You might lose your ride on the boat.


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

FUR,
Thanks for the info and links, realy great web site!!! It has tons of info that most teams wouldn't include. Very cool   

Giu, When you get your new Puma boat can I have your old slow one? 

I can't wait for the race to start they should have one every year.


----------



## fur (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks soul searcher,

The supporters' website will be frequently updated.

Cheers,

Fur


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Fur, it's an honour to see my boat there, thanks!!


----------



## fur (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Giulietta,

My pleasure and "spread the word" of the supporter website!

Cheers,

Fur


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Did already!!!


----------



## fur (Oct 27, 2007)

>> Removed item by Fur <<


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh well... here we go again....

I quit the ACC, now I have to quit the VO too???

money money money....

lawyers lawyers lawyers....

Give me give me give me..........

Looks like the VO is heading the same BS path as the ACC..

Maybe I should start watching the local Opti races...they still sail for the heck of it...

Checking out!!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Giu-

Isn't that why you watch Fred race???


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Giu-
> 
> Isn't that why you watch Fred race???


Man, I'm telling you. I'm tired of this money to race for race from race ****. I really am.

Fredy is right...this is crap. He is a nice guy, why the hell...

I watch the kids race, maybe these assh**les shoud do the same, and learn from 10 year old kids, sailing to reach the start line first, for bragging rights, not for money....

There is a lot these professionals of the BS industry, the "capitalists" of sailing, the Bertarelli's of the sailing should be learning form watching kids race in an optimmist.

If I was a ruler....no one would be allowed to start a Syndicate, a team or rig a boat to race without first attending at least 10 races done by 10 year old kids.


----------



## fur (Oct 27, 2007)

But, I am still positive abut the "conclusion" of the supporter website of PUMA Ocean Racing. (it was PUMA Racing Team, just look at www.volvooceanrace.org), but PUMA forgot:
a. claim the domainname
b. to develop a website
c. they did not expect a supporter website

You can't sail a race without supporters, not for the money, just for the sport!


----------



## fur (Oct 27, 2007)

Due to external circumstances the supporter webiste of PUMA Ocean Racing has been closed.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, that sucks...

I remove my support for them then...

Sorry Fer, I really am....signs of times, man....sig of times....

recentely I have been getting my highs at watching kids sail Optimists, for Lollipops or pizza slices...you know why??

They're the real sailors.....the real....


----------



## fur (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks Giulietta,

But ... my last try for the "hard work" of the supporter website :

You can now add your name and country on the PETITION - LIST for RE-ACTIVATION of the Supporter website of PUMA Ocean Racing.
This list will be posted to the PUMA Saling Divison and PUMA AG.

No e-mail addresses will be collected due to privacy reasons.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Fer, 

I already did, go check your email!!   

Guys, go to his website and send your PETITION also....Thanks


----------



## fur (Oct 27, 2007)

Giulietta said:


> Fer,
> 
> I already did, go check your email!!
> 
> Guys, go to his website and send your PETITION also....Thanks


I have received your e-mail. But, I 've also received some positive comments about the privacy element of the e-mail. So the form is a better solution and a easier for me to collect names.

I have written in my column about the do's and dont's about international marketing. Maybe a nice article to read for the marketing director of P....


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Where is the form?


----------



## fur (Oct 27, 2007)

If you click on WHY, you can read the explanation and you will find a submit field for the petition.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

That's what I did...and in return I got your email thanking me for it..

O well, you got it, right?? That's what matters....


----------



## fur (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks, this will be my last action of the supporter website.
Hopefully there will be convinced with the petition. And the media will find out all about this ...


----------

